
The Problem with Free and Open Source Software - plainprogrammer
https://medium.com/@plainprogrammer/the-problem-with-free-open-source-software-ea5c4f053ac1
======
a-fried-egg
That's more of a legal problem where someone amended an existing FOSS
publishing principle to insert something draconian.

------
m1573rp34130dy
i think the big problem is that a sector of society was punitavely targeted by
the modified license... i think an approach such as _this product is not to be
used to harm, aid or facilitate harm or reduce the rights and responsibilities
proscribed and guaranteed by constitutional law, if you choose to use this
product to harm any person or legally valid entity [_ to wit*: corporation]
you license rights are limited to deleting all copies and derivative works
from your system[s]...

